# Bent tail?



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Yesterday hubby noticed a bump on Gemmas tail. It seems as though it was broken and healed. It's not something you can see so a pic wont help, not visible. She is not in any kind of pain and it's probably something that happened a when she was younger. Just wondering if anyone has experience with this... Couldn't get much info online, going to ask the vet if there is maybe a procedure that could get done while she is being spayed or something or if she needs to see a specialist. Not too worried because it doesn't seem to bother her..


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

One of my cats was a feral who had had her tail broken in two places when she was a kitten but it was healed when I got her and other then her tail being really short and bent it has never bothered her.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

May have broken in birth, or in utero? I wouldn't worry as long as it doesn't bother her.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks yes I wonder when it happened. I saw some online that were horrible, seemed like an L shape on the tail.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie has a kink in the end of her tail. My friend's chi is from the same breeder and has one as well. He broke his leg and had to get an x-ray and the image showed that his tail was never broken, it just grew that way.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Addy Has a kink in her tail too. My vet told me it was a dislocated segment that happened in utero. Usually when they are born into large liters. Addy was one of five pups.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yep...it can often happen in utero esp with big litters because they are so crammed in there. I had a pup last summer with a kink in her tail...she came from a litter of 6. It wasn't too bad...I'd actually planned on keeping her for show but she ended up being little dot of a thing. Right Kristy/2Cheese?? :coolwink:


----------

